# coprenza



## pizzi

I dizionari non riportano _coprenza_, che è la qualità accessoria di qualcosa di coprente.

In rete ci sono parecchie evidenze, specie legate alla cosmetica.

Pensate che sia meglio evitarlo?  In effetti il suono è sgradevole e ha un richiamo un po' fecale .


----------



## stella_maris_74

Perché evitarlo? Il termine è già ampiamente in uso, non solo nel settore della cosmetica ma anche in quello ad es. delle vernici.
Se hai una frase intera e un contesto, magari possiamo valutarne l'adeguatezza nel caso specifico, ma in linea generale non vedo perché lo si dovrebbe evitare


----------



## pizzi

stella_maris_74 said:


> Il termine è già ampiamente in uso, non solo nel settore della cosmetica ma anche in quello ad es. delle vernici.



Sì, la _coprenza_ in questione si riferiva giusto a paragoni tra prodotti per tinteggiare le pareti .


----------



## Sempervirens

Coppale può aiutare? È il nome di un prodotto specifico, usato per proteggere(coprire) il legno.http://www.robertolarice.com/te-resinatu.aspx

Comunque volevo aggiungere che se _copro-_ reca disturbo all'orecchio, pure coprente e simili dovrebbero seguire la  stessa sorte. E poi, dilungandomi, giusto per buttarla sullo scherzo, visto che anche di cosmetica si parla, se prendiamo in considerazione che in queste parti dell'Asia per _sbiancarsi _il viso  le donne usano gli escrementi dei volatili, allora una _crema coprente _la interpreto burlescamente. Anzi mi sembra che se volessimo fare della _pseudoetimologia _e si tirasse in ballo_ copro- ,_della prima menzionata_ crema coprente, _qualcosa di legittimo verrebbe restituito ai simpatici pennuti.

S.V


----------



## pizzi

La coppale è trasparente e lucida, ed è una resina, non una caratteristica fisica 

Il rimando a wikipedia lascia molto a desiderare, e non lo accludo


----------



## dragonseven

pizzi said:


> I dizionari non riportano _coprenza_, che è la qualità accessoria di qualcosa di coprente.
> 
> In rete ci sono parecchie evidenze, specie legate alla cosmetica.
> 
> Pensate che sia meglio evitarlo?  In effetti il suono è sgradevole e ha un richiamo un po' fecale .


Ciao Piz 
Credo che sui dizionari non si trovi in quanto è ritenuto un termine tecnico di uso non comune (almeno per ora).

Comunque la costruzione non è astrusa, il significato è comprensibile (perlomeno ad un madrelingua) e puoi continuare ad usare il termine 'coprente' se 'coprenza' non ti garba. 

Per la costruzione riporto pochissimi esempi:
Paziente --> pazienza
potente --> potenza
cosciente --> coscienza
coprente --> coprenza


----------



## francisgranada

dragonseven said:


> ... Comunque la costruzione non è astrusa, il significato è comprensibile (perlomeno ad un madrelingua) ...


Solo per curiosità, ad un non madrelingua (almeno a me) la parola _coprenza _sembra formalmente del tutto "italiana", ma senza un contesto concreto non saprei se si tratti dell' "azione di coprire" oppure di qualche cosa (materiale, vernice...) che "serve per corprire". Spontaneamente forse preferirei il senso astratto (l'azione di coprire).


----------



## dragonseven

Per farla semplice e sperando di non sbagliare. 
Se la potenza è la capacità del potente, la pazienza quella del paziente, ecc. la coprenza dev'essere la capacità del coprente.


----------



## francisgranada

dragonseven said:


> ... la coprenza dev'essere la capacità del coprente.


Hai ragione, avrei dovuto menzionare anche questo nel mio post 7#. Nonostante ciò p.e. la _presenza _non è la capacità del _presente_, ma il "fatto di essere presente" (la persona _presente _potrebbe essere anche _assente_, per quanto riguarda le sue capacità). Oppure _partenza _è il momento/fatto di partire, non la propria capacità del _partente,_ ecc ... 

(Comunque, nel mio post precedente ho voluto solamente presentarvi la mia reazione spontanea da non madrelingua)


----------



## dragonseven

Ok.
Voglio comunque farti notare che per un presente di corpo ma assente con la testa, di sicuro, non fa presenza ma fa assenza, se no non ti accorgeresti che non è presente quando è davanti a te (appunto per le sue capacità).
Ma se niente e nessuno parte, quindi se non c'è il partente (aereo, treno, umano, animale ecc. in grado/ avente le capacità di partire) cosa è in partenza? il momento? il fatto?


----------



## francisgranada

Non voglio essere OT, quindi mi permetto solo un pensiero personale per spiegarmi meglio: a volte (=spesso) le parole originalmente (=etimologicamente) astratte hanno/prendono un valore concreto, per cui il significato pratico di una parola non è _a priori _o automaticamente comprensibile/derivabile sulla base degli elementi morfologici di cui consiste (p.e. _nazione _non è l'atto/processo di _nascere_, _canzone _non è l'azione di _cantare_, ecc  ...). 

Per cui secondo me il significato di _coprenza,_ senza qualsiasi contesto concreto, è ovviamente intuibile, ma non univoco.


----------



## dragonseven

D'accordissimo. Ho fatto esempi sbagliati, o meglio, non ti ho dato una risposta precisa al post #7 e me ne scuso.
Cerco di rimediare ora. Premetto che non so neanch'io che significa di preciso, quindi ciò che affermo è solo la mia personale opinione da madrelingua, ignorante dei significati del termine; so solo che il suffisso _-enza _forma sostantivi astratti che indicano un modo di essere, una condizione, uno stato.
Per cui penso che la coprenza sia il fattore, l'indice (come per le creme solari ad esempio) dell'azione coprente di un cosmetico o una vernice o altro sostanza coprente di cui non ho idea di quale sia l'unità di misura poiché non tecnico del campo.


----------



## CaioGiulio

pizzi said:


> I dizionari non riportano _coprenza_, che è la qualità accessoria di qualcosa di coprente.
> 
> In rete ci sono parecchie evidenze, specie legate alla cosmetica.
> 
> Pensate che sia meglio evitarlo?  In effetti il suono è sgradevole e ha un richiamo un po' fecale .



Mah... io lo eviterei, usando semplicemente "copertura" o al massimo "grado di copertura".
Sono un traduttore professionista e di solito mi astengo dal "creare" parole che potrebbero confondere chi legge. Se fossi un poeta probabilmente mi permetterei maggiori libertà ma, in quel caso, mi lascerei guidare dalla ricerca del bello, una caratteristica che faccio fatica a trovare nella "coprenza".
Va detto, però, che se un termine (bello o brutto che sia) acquista popolarità e costanza d'uso in un determinato settore professionale, diventa poi difficile ignorarlo. A volte bisogna usarlo, obtorto collo...


----------



## stella_maris_74

CaioGiulio said:


> Mah... io lo eviterei, usando semplicemente "copertura" o al massimo "grado di copertura".



Però queste due espressioni non identificano la coprenza così come intesa nei campi che stiamo prendendo in considerazione...
Un'espressione equivalente potrebbe essere al massimo "potere coprente".
Stiamo parlando, per capirci, del contrario della trasparenza.


----------



## CaioGiulio

Infatti, come scrivevo sopra, a volta i linguaggi settoriali hanno termini più o meno "belli", più o meno accolti nei dizionari ufficiali, ma che comunque gli addetti ai lavori utilizzano e comprendono benissimo. Difatti se uno dice che una vernice "copre" o "non copre", si capisce subito quello che si intende dire, anche se non lo si è detto usando termini ricercati. Comunque, "potere coprente" potrebbe essere un buon compromesso.


----------



## francisgranada

stella_maris_74 said:


> ... Stiamo parlando, per capirci, del contrario della trasparenza.


Quindi se abbia capito bene, allora si tratta della proprietà di un materiale/prodotto che esprime il grado di come esso rende "invisibile" la superficie sulla quale viene applicata.


----------



## stella_maris_74

francisgranada said:


> Quindi se *ho *capito bene, allora si tratta della proprietà di un materiale/prodotto che esprime il grado di come esso rende "invisibile" la superficie sulla quale viene applicata.



Sì, più o meno sì. I fondotinta, per esempio, esistono con diversi gradi di coprenza, a seconda che si voglia sulla pelle un effetto più trasparente (e quindi più naturale) o più coprente, appunto, per mascherare piccoli difetti, macchie, acne ecc.
Lo stesso succede per le vernici: se vuoi verniciare di bianco una parete nera ti serve una vernice a elevata coprenza, altrimenti il nero che c'è sotto può trasparire.


----------



## francisgranada

Grazie, ho capito. Allora voto per _coprenza _(nonostante tutte le "antipatie" verso questa parola ...) 

 (Non so quanto vale il voto di un non madrelingua , ma visto che p.e.  Stella la usa con piena naturalezza e apparentemente non esiste un'alternativa più "elegante", allora perché no? ...)


----------



## stella_maris_74

Il fatto è che l'_estetica _è una categoria estremamente soggettiva 
Personalmente preferisco valutare l'_efficacia _di un termine, intesa come capacità di veicolare adeguatamente un determinato concetto, in special modo quando si tratta di una caratteristica tecnica come in questo caso.

A margine, esiste ed è utilizzato in ambito cosmetico anche il termine "scrivenza", che identifica la capacità di un prodotto (es. rossetto, ombretto, matita ecc.) di rilasciare il pigmento sulla pelle (di "scrivere", appunto).

Immagino che anche questo farà saltare sulla sedia gli esteti, ma tant'è!


----------



## Sempervirens

pizzi said:


> La coppale è trasparente e lucida, ed è una resina, non una caratteristica fisica
> 
> Il rimando a wikipedia lascia molto a desiderare, e non lo accludo



Verissimo! E non fa male ripeterselo, come faccio io leggendo nuovamente il mio intervento#4. 

Ho trovato il termine _coprenza _su questo sito, e sembra che altre lingue ne facciano uso. Possiamo notare che lingue notoriamente '' razionali''  e spesso meno dispendiose dell'italiano devono invece far ricorso al solito Agg. + Sost.  

http://www.dargen.it/dizionario italiano.html

Io cercherei di divulgare il nostrano coprenza, prima che a qualcuno venga la brillante idea di ficcarci una parola di qualche lingua che non sia l'italiano.

S.V


----------

